# UK - Canon AE-1 Service Centre?



## beurling (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Y'all.
I have my Grandfathers old Canon AE-1 Program. I was using it regularly until the last few years.

The camera has the dreaded "canon squeak". Not badly but enough that it is
noticeable.. It also hasn't been taking great pictures so I think it needs
the light barriers replacing and a good all round service/overhaul.

This Camera belonged to my Grandfather and as such is TOTALLY AND COMPLETELY
IRREPLACEABLE to me.

When it works it gets used regularly so it is important to me it is handled
with great care .


Can any of you recommend an expert in the UK, or a service centre that would be the best place to send it too?

So far I have Colchester Camera Repair Service as my only suggestion.


Any help or suggestions greatly appreciated. Then I can look at getting a telephoto and some zoom lenses to add to my collection 


Many Thanks,

Buzz


----------



## weepete (Apr 11, 2018)

Product Repair - Canon UK


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 13, 2018)

You grandfather?  Seriously?  Thank you for making me feel REALLY old.

I still have my original Canon AE-1 from 1977.  It was “my” first “real” camera.  Though I never shoot with it, it has great sentimental value and I refuse to part with it (though it’ll probably never take another photo).

The “squeak” is the fly-wheel... it needs a drop of oil (basically the same oil that would be used for a clock).

There are online videos that explain how and where to deposit said “drop” of oil... but it requires an oiler with a very long, thin, bendable tip.

An experienced camera repair shop would have no problem.


----------



## smiffy (Jun 25, 2018)

Good one to try is  Hlehmann at Stoke on Trent (www.hlehmann.co.uk)


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 25, 2018)

Fix Old Cameras: Canon AE-1 With Squeaking Release


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jun 25, 2018)

TCampbell said:


> You grandfather?  Seriously?  Thank you for making me feel REALLY old..



You look old


----------



## sniper x (Jul 30, 2018)

The Canon "sneeze" is VERY easy to repair yourself. I got into repairing and refurbishing my old 35mm film cameras myself after watching the YT video on that fix and now all my old Canons, 3 A1's, 1 AE1, 1 AE1 Program all have new light seals, have all been cleaned and lubed, and have had the sneeze or any other little issues fixed all by me. I got my original A1 in 78 so have been round a long time.


----------

